# Now This Really Is Custom Harvesting



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Cat scratch fever...

Regards, Mike

http://www.aol.com/article/2015/04/15/invasive-lizards-in-florida-are-eating-cats/21172742/


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Who knew AOL was still in business? Fricking crazy!

And I love cats, so the article was a tad sad to me.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

stack em up said:


> And I love cats, so the article was a tad sad to me.....


You better get ultra-sounded today also while your there with the little woman......that's not a good sign stack. Maybe a big dose of castor oil or ivermectin would help. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

stack em up said:


> Who knew AOL was still in business? Fricking crazy!
> 
> And I love cats, so the article was a tad sad to me.....


Stack .. Now I'am sure you were in the movie Fargo you were the guy that Billy Bob Thornton played.. I'am pretty sure of it after the cat statement.. :huh: Take Mike's advice and sign up for the family plan ultrasound


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey ya'll back off of Stack! I love cats too!

I love 'em barbequed, boiled, broiled, baked, sautéd, pan-fried, deep-fried, stir-fried......


----------

